# Phal. borneensis



## fbrem (Oct 24, 2011)

here are two examples of a species related to cornu-cervi in the Polychilos section












Forrest


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2011)

I like the contrast of the two. Very nice.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2011)

Wonderful both!!!


----------



## Martin (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice beautiful blooms! But I think they are not borneënsis. Plants from Borneo from the section are still very confusing, especially lamelligera, cornu-cervi and borneënsis. It could also be, that there are transition forms between the species. 
I think your plants are probably lamelligera.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 24, 2011)

the first one looks pretty big, and the little I know about this group is that true pantherina is quite a bit larger than the rest. other than that I have no clues


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2011)

Some day they will all be cornu-cervi.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautyful flowers, I like them both, the first one a little more.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Some day they will all be cornu-cervi.



Yep!


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 25, 2011)

I like the red of the second one!


----------



## Martin (Oct 31, 2011)

2 years ago, I got about 20 plants form a batch labeled as Phal. borneënsis from an borneo import. But first I will show some pictures of Phal. borneënsis 
which I made at Tenom agriculture park in Sabah: 




Phalaenopsis borneënsis von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis borneënsis von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis borneënsis von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis borneënsis von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis borneënsis von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis borneënsis von epicphals auf Flickr

for comparison Phal. pantherina, also inTenom:




Phalaenopsis pantherina von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis pantherina von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis pantherina von epicphals auf Flickr


----------



## Martin (Oct 31, 2011)

and now the plants from my batch:




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 10 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 10 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 11 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 11 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 5 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 5 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 7 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 7 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 9 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 9 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 4 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 4 von epicphals auf Flickr


----------



## Martin (Oct 31, 2011)

Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 6 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 6 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 8 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 8 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 3 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 3 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 2 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 2 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 1 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 1 von epicphals auf Flickr





Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 12 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 12 von epicphals auf Flickr




Phalaenopsis sect. Polychilos 12 von epicphals auf Flickr


You see, the really don't look like Phal. borneënsis. You can see some which look like normal cornu-cervi, cornu-cervi Sumatra type, lamelligera and some with pantherina influence. Just the last shown plant looks like Phal. borneënsis. Very funny, I'd relly like to know, how this goes.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 31, 2011)

Stunning images!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2011)

Wonderful -- they are all yours? I'm totally jealous.


----------



## Martin (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you!, yes, all my plants.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 4, 2011)

gorgeous plants & blooms!!!! WOW!! :drool:


----------



## Russ1992 (Oct 22, 2020)

Marin where did you purchase them?


----------



## Rockbend (Oct 22, 2020)

What can you tell me about Phal. lemelligera? I grew out a flask of them from Taiwan many years ago, only have 2-3 plants left. They are difficult to set seed on: you have to remove the pollen from 1 flower, dry it in the greenhouse 1-2 days, and then put the pollen into another flower. Even then your chances of getting a pod are less than 50:50.


----------



## Martin (Oct 28, 2020)

Grungemanbaby92 said:


> Marin where did you purchase them?


It was an phal import, which was made by a german nursery around 2009 or 10.


----------



## Martin (Oct 28, 2020)

Rockbend said:


> What can you tell me about Phal. lemelligera? I grew out a flask of them from Taiwan many years ago, only have 2-3 plants left. They are difficult to set seed on: you have to remove the pollen from 1 flower, dry it in the greenhouse 1-2 days, and then put the pollen into another flower. Even then your chances of getting a pod are less than 50:50.



I guess that this problem has nothing to do with the species. I never had problems to get pods on my lamelligeras. Actual I have this problem with doweryensis. But I think it is a kind of culture problem.


----------



## Rockbend (Oct 28, 2020)

Martin said:


> I guess that this problem has nothing to do with the species. I never had problems to get pods on my lamelligeras. Actual I have this problem with doweryensis. But I think it is a kind of culture problem.



Thanks!
It might be like Phal. equestris is for me - it's too hot here when these plants bloom and it's hard to get seed pods to form/hold.


----------

